# Problems with FM Board



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone else is having problems with this board. I couldn't retrieve trbell's post and things are coming in real slow with some of the other posts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2001)

Nope, Weener, not having trouble--maybe it was just a quirkie thing. Hope things are going well. Lynne


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Weener!Yup, I've had some, too. Especially last night and the night before. Thought it was my computer, but I guess not.Please write me. Or do I have to come up there in person?!?!







I've been wondering about you.Karen


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

real slow


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Oh boy, it's taken me 15 minutes to get onto this board. I keep on getting javascript error. I tried to change over to internet explorer instead of netscape navigator and it's not working. Does anyone have any advice? Karen, I don't think you are getting my e-mails for some reason. I will try e-mailing you again. Please let me know if you receive it.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Weener!If you tried again today to e-mail me, I didn't receive anything from you. I am receiving e-mails from others, so I'm wondering if it has something to do with your server. It's strange, that's for sure. I haven't received an e-mail from you since the end of February. That's 2 months ago. I thought for sure you had moved or something or you had given up on me!!Karen


----------

